# quality



## blinda (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi 
I had a good Et on Wednesday with 2 grade 1 five day old embryos at 12 cell stage. They were i was told not quite blastocyst but as near as damm it.
What is this stage called and is this good
Many thanks
blinda


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Blinda,

This would have been either a morula or a compacted morula, the are both the stages just before a blastocyst. It is interesting that you had a day 5 transfer, any particluar reason?

Regards,

Peter



blinda said:


> Hi
> I had a good Et on Wednesday with 2 grade 1 five day old embryos at 12 cell stage. They were i was told not quite blastocyst but as near as damm it.
> What is this stage called and is this good
> Many thanks
> blinda


----------



## blinda (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi 
We were going for balstocyst. I had 5 embryos fertilized 
down 2 4 by day 3 but because hey were good decided to go for blast as had several unsucessfully attempts.
Why do you question this is it because you think maybe day 6 would have been better?
I just went along with the clinic.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear blinda,

No particular reason, I am just interested in blastocyst transfer. Some clinics use day 4, 5 or 6 for blastocyst transfer and it's interesting to know who is doing what. I am confident that your clinic made the best decision for you.

Good luck!

Peter



blinda said:


> Hi
> We were going for balstocyst. I had 5 embryos fertilized
> down 2 4 by day 3 but because hey were good decided to go for blast as had several unsucessfully attempts.
> Why do you question this is it because you think maybe day 6 would have been better?
> I just went along with the clinic.


----------

